# Snow Chains



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi 

We're off skiing in 4 weeks time and need snow chains for our m/h. We know absolutely nothing about snow chains, and wondered whether some are better than others etc.....

Any advice gratefully received.

Thanks 
Kirsty


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi,

There was a previous thread perhaps 3 weeks ago - worth checking.

Also try www.youwantwehave.com for very competitive pricing.


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Good afternoon Kirsty

With regards to the chains. I depends on how often you expect to use them and how easy you want to fit them they are. The top of the range are Spike Spiders and Weissenfells Klak & go. These are both suitable for running on grass/mud as well as snow. The Klak & go are self tensioning and if the Spike spiders are fitted properly they are great. Before you order any Spike do stress the correct wheel size as they have been known to supply the wrong size. Michelin camper are slightly larger than specified.
If you are going to the continent make sure you have winter tyres as you may not be allowed to travel if you have the wrong tyres.
Kind regards

http://www.spikes-spiders.com/videos/ http://www.snowchains.co.uk/main/index_van_chains.htm


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Kirsty;

I can recommend Ski-Drive - we bought our chains from them and have been using the same set for the past few years, there's still loads of life left in them.

You can use their handy >>chain selector<< to make sure you get the correct size. Make sure you get heavy duty ones like Konig T2.

There is a handy >>fitting guide<< on the website as well. Do make sure you have a practice on the driveway before you go and take a good pair of gloves and an old piece of mat with you to kneel on, otherwise you will get VERY cold and wet when fitting at the roadside.

http://www.skidrive.co.uk/chains/index.php

pete


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Winter tyres as well? Didn't know about that. Could be getting very expensive!


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Kirsty

Sorry to drop that one on you.

In Germany, Austria, Italian Dolomites and I think Switzerland and French Alps (although somebody will put me right) It is legal to have winter tyres fitted between 1st October to the 1st April. Also if you are going into possible snow areas you should have chains for the driven wheels, This Iunderstand is mandatory.
I understand should you not have either you may not be allowed to continue your journey and have to park up until the way is cleared, with the risk of a possible fine. That is so for nationals so I presume it applies to us.

please see http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-38055.html This was a thread associated with you query

With kind regards


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Winter tyres, a much debated subject on MHF, try a search using 'winter + tyres' (omitting the quotes) for previous threads on the matter.

I would stick my neck out and say there is no real legal requirement to fit winter tyres abroad but in some countries ie Austria and Germany if you get stuck/cause an obstuction due to ice or snow covered roads and are found to have tyres 'innapropriate' for the conditions you will be liable to a fine. 
If you intend to tour europe in winter regularly then it would be highly adviseable to splash out and buy some in my opinion. It improves the traction no end compared to 'normal' tyres.

A few links that might help explain the current situation.....

>>Snowchain - Winter Tyre requirements in European Winter resorts<<

>>General Winter Snowchain - Winter Tyre advice<<

pete


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*Snow chains a tale of woe*

Hi Peejay

What you posted is how I read the translation. The bit I couldn't understand is for them to issue a fine it has to be mandatory, therefor I would have thought it was legal. The next query was does the spare also have to be in that category. The Polizi at the Dusseldorf show advised that as I have 6 wheels and chains they would not bother to check the spare. I wouldn't bank on that though :? :? 
with kind regards


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> 6 wheels and chains


Blimey Richard, I bet you get cold hands and knees putting all those chains on. It takes me long enough with just the two :roll: :lol:

pete


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

We have six wheels too, but thought you just had to have chains on the driving wheels? Does this apply to winter tyres or do they all have to be changed? We don't have a spare, just one of those inflation kits.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Kirsty;

Two on the 2 wheels of the driving axle will be fine.

pete


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

OK peejay 

A classic example of I know what I meant but didn't put it in words.

I have only one set of chains, Spike spiders and they only fit on the front wheel drive. 
I did ask would it be a advantage to have a set on the rear to assist in longitudinal or directional stability and which of the TAG would be best. Three chain manufacturers were of the opinion, there would be no advantage. I do not agree, but then I am not the expert.

Sorry Kirsty if I misled you into thinking I had chains for all wheels.

Kind regards


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

we have Spikes Spiders on our Hymer and are off to The Alps next week so I'll be fitting the hub system before I go to save time

they're a bit of a faff setting up but when you need to use them they are very straightforward.

if you do NOT have chains and you enter an area (certainly in France) where chains are "obligatoire" in adverse conditions you may get stopped by the local gendarmes who can turn you back or insist you buy chains - many locals garagaes in the Alps sell them but for cars - not vans. so - go equipped just in case

re: winter tyres - there is no legal requirement for these in France if you are a visitor - it only applies of you live in areas which are prone to problems. these are usually studded tyres not what we would class as winter tyres i.e. deep tread


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

I have tried several places to find out what chains we can use and still no definite answer. 

We have a Ford twin wheel, rear wheel drive , do we chain both rear wheels, or just the outer one?

The usual reply is why would you need them how often will you get stuck. 
We are going to Germany and France on 2 different occasions in the next few months in and around snow we hope and know we need to get some but we are still at a loss as to which will work. 

Many thanks for all help
Mandy


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

*Snow Shovel etc.*

Kirsty

If you are parked up somewhere during a fall of snow, then a cheap and cheerful snow shovel is useful, a), to clear a path to / from your MH door when parked up and b), to clear a path for your wheels when moving on.

Any extra off-cuts of carpet are useful to add further insulation to the floor of your MH in winter, especially if you follow the "no shoes indoors" rule. Warmth is more important than appearances if it is minus 10 degrees or more outside.

A reuseable door mat, along the lines of an old bath mat, inside the front door, as a station to remove snowy outdoor boots etc.

A big plastic deep sided tray inside by the front door is useful to store the wet snow shoes / boots as soon as you take them off inside the MH, as the snow melts once inside.

Apologies if any or all of the above is obvious.

Best of luck and enjoy!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> We have a Ford twin wheel, rear wheel drive , do we chain both rear wheels, or just the outer one?


You only need to fit chains on the outer wheels of the axle.
If you need to fit them, to make it easier, if you have levelling chocks, put them under the inner 2 rear wheels and drive up them which will raise the outer wheels to make it easier to fit the chains.

pete


----------



## RustyM (Dec 5, 2006)

Mandy

Suggest you have a look at this site and then give them a ring .

http://www.snowchains.co.uk

Regards RustyM


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

thanks Peejay and Rusty. 

What an excellent idea of raising the van to get the things on, there are times when you read things on here and just can't believe you didn't think of it. 

Site looks excellent Rusty will put it to favourites and get him who much be obeyed to take a look at it.

Thanks again
Mandy


----------

